# First 'succesful' Pen Blank Casting



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

First cast pen blank... 

My first attempt resulted in an extremely hot heaving spitting, steaming mess crackling and cracking with noxious fumes pumping out into the air. However I've prepared well and already have breathing kit (Trend Airshield Pro), so was ok. I know I added far too much hardener...

The next day I broke it up into chunks, dropped it into a mold and re-cast it with a flesh colored mix binding it. This is the result, and I'm pleased to say it's my first successful batch of pen blanks... here's one blank from the five I produced. I think it will make very unique pens.







What do you think?











Cheers, Chrome


----------



## rok3269 (Feb 4, 2009)

This is a very interesting blank you have there and I think it will be a unique & interesting pen when you are done. Looking at the colors I would think a thin barreled pen for a grown-up or fat barreled if you're looking toward younger people, say college bound or high school ( just my 2 centavos) 

Either way I think it will be interesting and ask that you post the final product here so we can see it.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

rok3269 said:


> Either way I think it will be interesting and ask that you post the final product here so we can see it.


Ditto to both points ... I hope this turns out to be major success for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the support and encouragement guys... I want it to be a big part of my pen making. 

It's going well so far. I'll get them turned just as soon as my new lathe arrives and I certainly will post the results. Until then I'm conducting a few more experiments in casting - Did two dual-color blanks in tubes today and they came out pretty well. I have some mold making materials arriving in the next few days, then it will be hard to hold me back. Here's the latest addition to the casting part of my workshop...


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Cool, I want to get into casting myself sometime in the futere. The buys that cast the snake skins and flowers and other cool things into blanks just make me sick, lol.


I was under the impression that a vacuum chamber and vacuum pump were the proper tools for casting resin. Isnt that a pressure pot? Do I need to do more research on casting?


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

As requested here's the pen from my first ever successful cast blank. An Americana 24kt Gold Fountain Pen... Different I think...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Steve, I think this turned out great :thumbsup:

(Not sure I'd have the nerve to use it in public, but I do like it :smile


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think it is a very unique pen 

Any idea how much it costs to make your own blank and how long it takes? Just curious for my own refference

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rok3269 (Feb 4, 2009)

definitely different, but in a good way... I LIKE IT !!!!

Congrats on 2 jobs well done!! casting & turning



Chrome said:


> As requested here's the pen from my first ever successful cast blank. An Americana 24kt Gold Fountain Pen... Different I think...


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Any idea how much it costs to make your own blank and how long it takes?


Dave, My mold makes 5 blanks at the same time and uses about 430ml of resin and I use about 6ml of hardener, so as to cost that depends how much that would cost you. As far as time, usually takes about 10 or 20 minutes to mix up and I like to leave about 24 hours after casting to set. I also use a pressure pot and compressor. :icon_smile:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Dave, My mold makes 5 blanks at the same time and uses about 430ml of resin and I use about 6ml of hardener, so as to cost that depends how much that would cost you. As far as time, usually takes about 10 or 20 minutes to mix up and I like to leave about 24 hours after casting to set. I also use a pressure pot and compressor. :icon_smile:


Thx. I might look into giving it a go myself one day

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

